
Real-time riot analysis/oped via #sfscanner on Twitter - siculars
http://twitter.com/#search?q=sfscanner
======
siculars
I dunno bout you, but this is the first time I've listened to a police
scanner[1] and followed commentary in real-time via twitter. Puts the "real"
in real-time. Obviously, SF is one of the most connected places on earth
inhabited by some of the most technologically sophisticated people around.
That said, this is kind of a taste of how people all over the world will be
able to "dial in" to major events as wherever they break. Old world media will
kinda be relocated to analysis, recap, retrospective and "professional" oped.

[1]<http://somafm.com/sfscanner.pls>

